# The Reptile Meet, Bristol



## Pirate_pixie (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok so the meet has been set for Monday the 4Th Feb, In Jurassic Reps
What is a good time for everyone whointends to come??
Personally I wont be able to get there until about Half 8 but it can start before then if thats easier for everyone else


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

shop closes at 6.30 so anytime after this is good.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

ninjaboy6r said:


> shop closes at 6.30 so anytime after this is good.


6.30. Ideal....


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Im easy, Chris can I come with you?


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Angi said:


> Im easy, Chris can I come with you?


Yeah, no problem.


----------



## Pirate_pixie (Dec 24, 2007)

I would like it to be later than 6.30 otherwise will miss most of it  7.30 isnt much later but would mean Id only be an hour or so late (if this is no good thats cool ill just be late)


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I might be able to attend


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

just my luck. the wifes working untill 8.30 :bash: looks like i will have to keep my eyes open to see if there is another one soon


----------



## Rosina (Feb 18, 2007)

Unless I can convince a kind friend to take me there, I think I will have to give it a miss as I rely entirely on public transport. I've just had a look on multimap and Wells Rd is just too far from Temple Meads station (when I combine at least 2 bus journeys+ a train journey to get there). Really sucks not being able to drive.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

we will be there about 6.30
or perhaps just turn up after lunch and play with the 'dogs' for the afternoon lol
any idea when it will wind up ? as hubby is tempted to get a game of Bridge in while we witter about reptiles :lol2:


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

we will probably both be coming but probably not till about 7.30 as markus doesn't finish work till after 6 in bath, then we've got to go home to sort the dog out before coming.


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

it can run as late as every 1 wants it to because i only have to go upstairs and im home lol, but people are welcome whatever time they like.


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

there must be more of you in the bristol area that would like to go??


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

can i come im a exbristol lolol


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

tiffa said:


> can i come im a exbristol lolol


no chris you cant :lol2:


----------



## Pirate_pixie (Dec 24, 2007)

Well looking at whats good for eveyone, looks like 7- 7.30 onwards is an ok time?? Ryan?


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

Pirate_pixie said:


> Well looking at whats good for eveyone, looks like 7- 7.30 onwards is an ok time?? Ryan?


 
7 - 7.30 is fine for me.


----------

